# Should I give the hitch guy another chance?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Wait...the truck was not hitch installed by the trailer dealer?
The wrong hitch was installed on your truck?
Now you want to dump the place that put the hitch on the truck and go pay someone else to do the job?

Somehow I'm lost in this...
I thought you went back to your trailer dealer and they did you installation and adjustments...
Either way, if you have money to lose....

Me, the place that did the initial installation and you bought from would indeed be making good on their work...
I don't have money to throw away.
Now you have spoken to the trailer manufacturer then you know what it is you need and will be darn sure it is what this company puts on your truck..
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Well, so much for leaving it to the professionals. Things like this are what long ago converted me to a DIY'er. But having already spent money, I'd let the original guy fix it free but according to what MY research said was correct.


----------

